# Malt Substitutes



## Snow (26/10/04)

Folks,

I am brewing an ordinary bitters on the weekend, and I was planning on using a combination of Marris Otter, caraamber and medium crystal. However, I can't find a source of caraamber in Brisbane, so I was thinking of replacing it with just amber malt. Is this a sound decision, or is there a better substitute?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/10/04)

Snow, why not try it. 
I brewed an ESB a few weeks ago and used 500 grams of TF Amber malt in the grist. It is tasting good and the Amber malt adds some different flavours which make the brew more complex.
I wouldn't go any more than 200grams in an OB to start with however if you haven't tried a brew with this malt.
Another option would be Carared if you can find it.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Snow (26/10/04)

Thanks TDA. I'll give it a shot!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## neonmeate (26/10/04)

amber malt is good stuff and goes well in a bitter, but it's not really the same as cara-amber, cos cara-amber's a crystal malt. Amber malt is and toasty/biscuitty, kind of like a very pale chocolate malt, cara-amber's more toffee/nutty (and gives a higher FG of course) - but you probably dont need the caraamber with the medium crystal anyway.
I've buggered up a couple of beers with too much amber malt so go easy for starters.

One thing you can really pump up the amber malt in, in big quantities, is in a barley wine.

should be tasty with those malts anyway, go for it.


----------



## jaytee (27/10/04)

I was playing about with the grains for a lightweight bitter on the weekend.
Sort of barstadised the bitter recipe from Grain & Grape which I found a really tasty drop but too strong to quaff all night, everynight - plus I don't have a great selection of grains on hand

2kg light LME 
100gm crystal 
100gm caramalt
50gm amber 
50gm wheat spray malt 
100gm demerara sugar

Fuggles & Goldings to 24 IBU in an 18l batch and Wyeast 1275 starter

I did a similar batch awhile ago, but used roast barley in place of the amber and no caramalt with a Wyeast 1968 starter. 
The roast barley was probably a mistake, but the grain cupboard was pretty bare. It was a bit darker and dryer than I'd anticipated, especially using the 1968, but still an ok drop - it's all gone


----------



## Jovial_Monk (27/10/04)

I used 1.6kg amber malt in my laterst RIS (now in stubbies after a year bulk ageing)

Amazing bitter chocolate taste!

Jovial Monk


----------

